# 10WT - Has Begun...



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok guys, this is going to be the Official thread for the 10 Week Transformation. Please do not be posting crap in this thread. I want the thread to be kept as clean as possible.

Judging the transformation will be @RXQueenie

Participants are as follows...

@Foxy13 @paulandabbi @icamero1 @simonthepieman @Big Ste @scorpio_biker @Paz1982 @small for now @MakkaL @Dan 45 @squatthis @Zola

Can you all post progress pics in this thread and your stats and no more. I'll ask for updates on weeks 2/5/7/10.

Week 2 - 01/07/13

Week 5 - 22/07/13

Week 7 - 05/08/13

End date/Judging date is 26th August. Thanks and best of luck to everyone involved.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Stats

Weight - 19st2

Height - 5ft11

Age - 25

BF - not known

Cut

Good luck to everyone else involved!!! 

@Ceek you are welcome to join this one, pics and stats in here and I will tag you in the other one to chat in


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delay


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Pics tonight


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck everyone :thumbup1:

Goal - bulk

Height - 5ft 11'

Weight - 181lbs

BF - around 20%

Age - 31

Starting pics...


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Age: 47

Height: 5ft 2in

Weight: 108.4 kg

BF%: (if known) 59.3%

Bulk/Cut: Fat loss for me

Oooh motivated now, good luck to everyone :rockon:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Stats

Age:23

Height:5'11

Weight: 195lbs

BF%: Not sure, maybe 20%?

Goal: Lean bulk, lose BF

Pics came out blurry, unfortuantley. Will make sure the update pics are better quality, but this gets us started anyways.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Age 29

Height 5"10

Weight 74.6kg

Bf 12%

Goal lean bulk


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You forgot me!!

Have photos taken but will upload this evening


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

View attachment 122642


Age: 28

Weight: 12stone 7lb

Goal: Shred + Mass

@Foxy13 Add me onto the front participants please!


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

My pics will be up tonight guys...


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can @Zola @MakkaL and @squatthis please remove their posts that don't contain pics and your last one @ash1981 want to keep this thread for pics only. Cheers


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxy I'm out mate, came off my cycle had a few problems, sorry and goodluck.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Foxy13 said:


> Can @Zola @MakkaL and @squatthis please remove their posts that don't contain pics and your last one @ash1981 want to keep this thread for pics only. Cheers


I'm trying to upload pics but it keeps coming up with an error. I'll have another go later. Took the pics though.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

MakkaL said:


> Foxy I'm out mate, came off my cycle had a few problems, sorry and goodluck.


No probs, sorry to hear mate. Can you delete your post.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here we go... from a fat piece of ****, to hopefully as not as fat piece of ****  Best of luck guys


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

Hope I'm not going to be at too much of a disadvantage lol will get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can someone edit out my face if I send them pics please.

Rather keep a little anonymous.

Shall we post our workouts in this one or the other?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Can someone edit out my face if I send them pics please.
> 
> Rather keep a little anonymous.
> 
> Shall we post our workouts in this one or the other?


I would if only I had photoshop.... got endless ideas of what could be pasted over your face lool


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Age: 33

Height: 5-11 (and a half)

Weight 94.0kgs

Goal: Cut


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Age: 32

Height 5'6

Weight: 78

Just finished cutting from 86 of flubber and had a month out the gym














In the 2nd pic you can see that my front delts are bigger than my side delts. Need to address.

Upper chest, tris, delts and calves are week points.


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are my week 2 pictures, no real change as last weeks fall knocked me out for the week (not literally :lol: , just couldn't use my right arm). Still 8 weeks to go though, so back on the training now.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Trainings going good. Trying to cut out the sweet stuff completely but its not easy!!

Ive done w few early morning fasted cardios, which feel good but my training at night suffers a little for it.

Stripped out a lot of carbs as well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Back from the gym. Shoulders and bi's

2 weeks down. Game on.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

these were taken last wednesday



weight 77.8kg (+3.2kg)


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Are any of you still alive? ?? Very quiet. Im still going at it!

progress pic tonight:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yo!

What stage are we at now?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Zola said:


> Yo!
> 
> What stage are we at now?


I'm at kicking 4ss stage 

About 3-4 weeks left I think mate!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been puking and sh1tting for the last 3 days. Not very productive.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> I've been puking and sh1tting for the last 3 days. Not very productive.


Good for cutting I am sure lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Zola said:


> Good for cutting I am sure lol


11 lbs in 3 days!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Fatboy80 said:


> 11 lbs in 3 days!


Fuuuuck


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Zola said:


> Fuuuuck


Yep! 7 bog rolls too!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

View attachment 131062


Plenty of muscle building food consumed today!

Most mates well on the beers but I've been staying strong on the ice water! That beer will be all the nicer in september.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Current state


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Been very quiet in here, is this still on or most lost interest now?

I'm probably the leanest I've EVER been at the moment and really looking forward to my end result, although my cut doesn't end to the week after the finish date of this challenge! I've lost a lot of size, but still weighing in at 14st 6lb so not too bad I don't reckon. Don't really want to drop Lower then 14st :/

Anyways off for a cardio and abs, then cheat day begins


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive lost 6lbs, bit of size too but dont want to be getting any lighter haha. Abs are the leanest they've been in years.

Not long now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

When is the finish line?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

26th


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Foxy13 @paulandabbi @icamero1 @simonthepieman @Big Ste @scorpio_biker @Paz1982 @small for now @MakkaL @Dan 45 @squatthis @Zola

What's going on with this comp then lads?!

Thing is, my cut goes x2 weeks past this competition end date, so don't really want to drop water and carb up to take pics for this if no one else is really interested and no longer bothering as its been dead in here!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've gained quite a bit of mass but have stopped trying to manages calories as I've just started playing rugby again so I'm not that lean now. My week 6 pics are better than now


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> @Foxy13 @paulandabbi @icamero1 @simonthepieman @Big Ste @scorpio_biker @Paz1982 @small for now @MakkaL @Dan 45 @squatthis @Zola
> 
> What's going on with this comp then lads?!
> 
> Thing is, my cut goes x2 weeks past this competition end date, *so don't really want to drop water and carb up to take pics* for this if no one else is really interested and no longer bothering as its been dead in here!


bit serious that mate :lol:

am still in if everyone else is, I might be a bit leaner then when I started but im not going to carb up and drop water for the final pics :surrender:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm still here and in the race

When does it end?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> *bit serious that mate* :lol:
> 
> am still in if everyone else is, I might be a bit leaner then when I started but im not going to carb up and drop water for the final pics :surrender:


I just wanted to look my best :whistling:

I look flat as fcuk at the moment due to low carbs and T3 so will defo need a carb up to be honest though


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> I'm still here and in the race
> 
> When does it end?


finishes a week on Tuesday I think, the 27th


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I'm still here and in the race


I'm not!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think this comps pretty much died lol tomorrows D-day and nobodys on here. come to think of it I haven't seen @paulandabbi or @Foxy13 on here for ages


----------

